# 2010 VW CC Air Ride Build Thread



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

*2010 VW CC Air Ride Build Thread (Updated 2/28/11)*

Alright so it starts! Purchased a kit off a member here and started the install today. Will be updating with pictures as the process starts. 

The kit i purchased contains the following 
Accuair E-level Management 
Bagyard Bombers front and rear 
Autolift rear strut 
dual 400cc compressors 
5 gallon tank 










First thing I did was cut out a piece of wood to the form of the bottom space of the trunk. 










Next we laid everything out to see how it was going to fit. 











After we covered the wood in carpet, made mounts for the tank and wrapped that in carpet as well. Next we bolted down the tank and everything was snug and fit. Got kind of dark so we stopped. I'll get pics of the tank installed along with the carpeted pieces tomorrow. 

Plans for tomorrow are to get all the wiring done along with mounting the manifold, harness etc etc.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

definatly watching this opcorn:


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

As am I. When you put the bags in, can you get some good pics of the suspension part of the install?


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

Watchingopcorn: Also the FWD CC uses the same air ride setup as the mark5 would use correct?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Good stuff


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

mk4_1.8t said:


> Watchingopcorn: Also the FWD CC uses the same air ride setup as the mark5 would use correct?


 yup exact same as the MKV gti and stuff. getting some more stuff done today so pics will follow


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

watching too opcorn:


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

kimchi29 said:


> yup exact same as the MKV gti and stuff. getting some more stuff done today so pics will follow


 Awesome i just did a mark 5 install, and plan on picking a CC up come spring. Cant wait to see it on the ground:beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Got some wiring done today along with getting all the compressors, valves etc mounted on and wired. I will be building a smaller box in the corner to hide all the wiring. slowly coming along!! 

tomorrow i will be running the AC,controller, power cable from front to back. Also I plan on building the frame and doing wood flooring. I found nice unique flooring that will look good. 

if everything goes to plan hopefully on wednesday I will be installing the bags, installing the e-level ride height sensors, installing bulkhead fittings and maybe might do hardlines. 



Carpets are dirty but nothing a vacuum cant fix


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

looking good mike. let me know if you need more help, i can swing by.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

subscribed... I would love my CC to be on air.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

success! got all the wiring done and everything works. Takes 2 minutes for the tank to be filled from empty. It's quite noisy even with the false floor and the carpet over so I'm going to be dynamatting a few areas to deaden the sound a bit more. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ isolating the compressor from the mounting surface might help more actually, check this thread for inspiration: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Viar-400c-very-noisy-how-to-keep-them-quitet


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

kimchi29 said:


> success! got all the wiring done and everything works. Takes 2 minutes for the tank to be filled from empty. It's quite noisy even with the false floor and the carpet over so I'm going to be dynamatting a few areas to deaden the sound a bit more. :laugh::laugh:


i hope you're bring it tonight!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

got the rears done today!! pretty straight forward and simple install. The autolift struts are WAAAYYY shorter than the stock struts. 

No modification of anything was necessary, well only drilling a hole through the plastic bottom to run the lines. 

Tomorrow hopefully I'll get the fronts installed along with the e-level


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks sick so far cant wait to see it finished. One question tho how does the rear bad secure to the top portion of the spring perch? I know with the air lift kit on the Mark5 i had to cut a bunch of stuff up for it to fit including that little nub the spring sits in at the top.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

mk4_1.8t said:


> Looks sick so far cant wait to see it finished. One question tho how does the rear bad secure to the top portion of the spring perch? I know with the air lift kit on the Mark5 i had to cut a bunch of stuff up for it to fit including that little nub the spring sits in at the top.


that was before there was air in the bag so it seems small. once a little air is in it it goes through the hole on the frame. The kit came with these little mounts that goes through the nipple but it didn't fit. Not even a close fit so we just didn't run anything. It seems fine for now with no noise but I might try to retrofit something in.


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

That makes sense i was wondering how it was all working. I would be scared of it shifting out of place. I plan to get a cc in the next few months after winter and want to bag it just dont like the idea of cutting stuff up on a brand new car, but it seems there is no getting away from that when you go air haha. Cant wait to see the front done:thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

mk4_1.8t said:


> That makes sense i was wondering how it was all working. I would be scared of it shifting out of place. I plan to get a cc in the next few months after winter and want to bag it just dont like the idea of cutting stuff up on a brand new car, but it seems there is no getting away from that when you go air haha. Cant wait to see the front done:thumbup:


you dont really have to cut or drill anything besides the hole for the airline. the bag is well in place


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

is the car sitting on the ground?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

teaser pic. more to come tomorrow


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

kimchi29 said:


> teaser pic. more to come tomorrow


Nice set of quality rims and I honestly think the car would look pretty great, Btw congrats your the first person i've ever said air bag suspension looks good on a car.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Will be trimming the fender liner today since its hitting it right now. Also will be getting the fenders rolled and a frame knotch


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

well sucks to be me. blew a bag already :banghead: 

will be going to universal air to get that fixed tomorrow hopefully. name of the game i guess


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

the rubbing on the bag was already there when i got the kit btw


----------



## calllka (Apr 13, 2010)

Does the car drop to the floor when the bag rips?


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

car looks great!! sorry to hear you blew a bag


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

The ride looks like a gang banger's car. Sorry, but not impressed.


----------



## harlannj (Jun 3, 2009)

blown bags are the new low good luck with that dude


----------



## Patrick73RS (Dec 31, 2010)

What is the end result that you are looking for?


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

damn mike! blew a bag already? haha lets get a photo-shoot in.

i guess a lot of people here don't like low cars. i smell hate. keep it low!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

haha damn straight im keeping it low.

the bag blew when the car was going from air out to air up i think what happened was the bolt wasnt aligned in the nipple and popped out when we were working on the car. my fault and a expensive lesson. Currently trying to get another bagyard bag and get the blown one back to bagyard to get it repaired. 



plan on tucking wheels, not sure if i'm going 19's or 20's or even what kind of wheel at that. also plan on doing gold coast front, side, and spoiler along with Honda S2000 projector retrofit, custom r-line tails and a few other suprises

first thing first though is getting the new bag in, cutting the fender liner, and to knotch the frame


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

jdotlim said:


> damn mike! blew a bag already? haha lets get a photo-shoot in.
> 
> i guess a lot of people here don't like low cars. i smell hate. keep it low!


for sure, hopefully i'll get it done by next week, whenever the bag comes in


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Are the problems with the bags solved yet??


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

I personally think it looks pretty sick... any obstacles with the suspension install? I remember my brother's coilover install was the project from hell. And like the other guy said, what happens when you blow a bag? Is it loud and what happens to the car ride?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

bag came in yesterday!!! i'll be finishing everything up today. also picked up some wheels today but that'll be a little secret till everythings done :laugh::laugh:

it was LOUD when the bag blew but no damage occurred. as far as the install goes, didnt run into any major issues. pretty simple when you have all the right tools. 

heres a teaser


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

finished up the install on my rear bag. have to get a notch asap and have to adjust a rear a little bit more. hopefully get the elevel installed tomorrow, notch on sunday, and tires for my wheels in the next two weeks.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

one hdr for fun


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

kimchi29 said:


> one hdr for fun


wheres that spot at mike?? lets go back.


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good dude can't wait to finally put my bags in just waiting on my tank


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

jdotlim said:


> wheres that spot at mike?? lets go back.



for sure, i know of a few other cool looking spots too


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## stunna2095 (May 22, 2007)

It looks amazing... I would love to do it to mine but I'm iffy about it cuz it's my daily driver and I would hate to miss work or something cuz I popped an airline or cuz an airline blew


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

NOTCHED!!!! :laugh::laugh:

wheels will be in this week!!!

19x8 19x10
F-215/35/19 R-225/35/19


forgot the type of wheel


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks Great. Cant wait to see it with the wheels on it


----------



## Dukenrock (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks great! How's the ride when it's aired up?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Dukenrock said:


> Looks great! How's the ride when it's aired up?


rides great. the lower you ride the better the ride so don't expect that great of a ride if you plan on riding high. i personally like to ride low so it rides great haha


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

lol i never used the word "ride" so many times in one post before hahaha


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

i like this :thumbup:


----------

